

Ask HN: Interbrowser Communication without going through Server - maresca

Is there a library that does communication in javascript between browsers without having to go through a central server?  All I could find was this: http://www.w3.org/TR/webrtc/
======
maresca
So far, I've found these links:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15529106/webrtc-howto-
pee...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15529106/webrtc-howto-
peerconnection-via-lan-with-2-browsers)

<http://www.leggetter.co.uk/real-time-web-technologies-guide>

But nothing without going through a central server.

